# Hi!  Converting a room into a bedroom



## boost81 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi all,

I am converting a room into a bedroom.  So I've put up a door and sealed it off.  The only problem is that the kitchen was adjacent to this room and there is a bar type space opening in the wall that basically peers into the room from the kitchen.  So I am thinking of covering this 3 foot by 4.5 foot opening by using a mirror (other suggestions are welcome).  My question is what is an affordable way to get a mirror to cover this up or something else (looking for something quick and easy).  Can I get a custom mirror cut?  I keep looking at mirrors that size and they seem pretty expensive from the places I've looked.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 3, 2007)

Go to a local glass company and get a quote. You will need to back this piece of glass with something, Drywall or plywood. Maybe you can build shelves in on the other side to hide the back a bit.


----------

